# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Can anyone help with information on online CE

## MVEYES

Hi everyone,
I know that online education is out there but I need some help with information on how to monitor online continuing education applicants. Our licensing board is strict about monitoring courses that are approved for license renewal. Any suggestions?

 :Cool:  Jerry Sherman

----------

